# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  connect a Windows-phone to Ubuntu

## Askel

I wonder if there's any Windows Phone OS users out there that uses Ubuntu on their computers. I've been trying to find out how well the Windowsphone work with Ubuntu? For example with transfering files, photos, music etc.

//Askel

----------


## peksalli

> I've been trying to find out how well the Windowsphone work with Ubuntu? For example with transfering files, photos, music etc.


Hello

Using Ubuntu 13.04 at work on Dell Optiplex960, with Lumia 920 (WP 8) - works well. When connected to the USB port the phone acts like a USB stick, a drive called "Phone" appears, and in it are folders Documents, Music, Pictures, Ringtones, and Videos. So transferring files is as easy as with any USB drive; the phone camera pics are under Pictures and all. 

AFAIK there is no tool for actually "syncing" the phone, but I see little need for that anyway. Also lots of application save data elsewhere, so for example videos downloaded from YouTube with a separate app must be handled from that app, the files can not be found from the USB drive view. 

-- peksalli

----------


## mJayk

Works as *peksalli* says HTC 8s

Also rythembox can be used for syncing.

----------


## Patrick_Denson

I know this is an old thread but I think this just answered my question. Gonna try it when I get home in the morning. Thanks for posting.

----------

